# the mothman: what is it?



## shart_attack

Care to venture a guess what it is?

Mothman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

















I think it's a fallen angel, myself.


----------



## shart_attack

Oh yeah, I forgot:

 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]

Just in case she ever gets unbanned.

Bet she can tell us some stories about this creepy phenomenon.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Doesn't matter.  This guy klled him:


----------



## Politico

It is a fictional character that Hollywood has made a few cool movies about.


----------



## Grandma

During WW2 a bomb factory was built near Point Pleasant, WV. It fell into disuse after the war but was not decommissioned. 

In the early 1960s it was brought into use again, to test gadgets intended for military use. Three of these gadgets were an exoskeleton (intended to extend a soldier's endurance and increase his running speed,) infrared goggles, and jet packs combined with parasails. There's evidence that they were testing wireless microphones and other gadgets as well.

There were two descriptions of the Mothmen - one or more men on foot wearing brown clothing with goggles, and the traditional silver single flyer. 

The "browns" were testing the exoskeletons. They weren't wearing camo brown, more like the brown work pants and brown flannel shirts somewhat typical of what the locals wore. The clothes were very baggy to cover the exoskeletons. The silver flyer's jumpsuit was made of a stretchy silvery weave similar to what you see on oven mitts. His kite had a frame that extended to a sort of foot brace so his legs didn't dangle when he was airborne. He also had the goggles.

I know this because I happened to be in the area at the time, I was with my parents on a business trip. I saw them. So did most of the locals. It's hard to miss some fat guy running at 35 miles per hour and a silver guy flying over the neighborhood.

Appalachians tend to be pretty superstitious. Whenever local kids tried sneaking into the old factory, or when the adults started asking around and talking too much the Men In Black would drop by and be vaguely threatening. When that failed the Browns would come by after dark and scare the residents. Superstition suggested that they were some sort of evil spirits and that the silver flyer was a vengeful angel. 

The legend of Chief Cornstalk comes from this period. There was a Chief Cornstalk, he did live there and he did not die peacefully in his sleep. However, he was not lynched, as the legend suggests, therefore he did not put a curse on the area, and there were no brown and silver demons avenging him.

With the infrared goggles the Mothmen could easily see the unusual heat signature coming from the failing eyebolt on the Silver Bridge. Why their superior officers didn't come clean, say there were top secret experiments going on, and as a side effect of those experiments it was discovered that the bridge would - not might - fail is unknown. The wireless mic phone call comes from the lack of action. Someone was concerned and moral enough to try to warn the town.

The rest is history.


----------



## Statistikhengst

:cool;


----------



## Gracie

Fascinating, Grandma!


----------



## NLT

Grandma said:


> During WW2 a bomb factory was built near Point Pleasant, WV. It fell into disuse after the war but was not decommissioned.
> 
> In the early 1960s it was brought into use again, to test gadgets intended for military use. Three of these gadgets were an exoskeleton (intended to extend a soldier's endurance and increase his running speed,) infrared goggles, and jet packs combined with parasails. There's evidence that they were testing wireless microphones and other gadgets as well.
> 
> There were two descriptions of the Mothmen - one or more men on foot wearing brown clothing with goggles, and the traditional silver single flyer.
> 
> The "browns" were testing the exoskeletons. They weren't wearing camo brown, more like the brown work pants and brown flannel shirts somewhat typical of what the locals wore. The clothes were very baggy to cover the exoskeletons. The silver flyer's jumpsuit was made of a stretchy silvery weave similar to what you see on oven mitts. His kite had a frame that extended to a sort of foot brace so his legs didn't dangle when he was airborne. He also had the goggles.
> 
> I know this because I happened to be in the area at the time, I was with my parents on a business trip. I saw them. So did most of the locals. It's hard to miss some fat guy running at 35 miles per hour and a silver guy flying over the neighborhood.
> 
> Appalachians tend to be pretty superstitious. Whenever local kids tried sneaking into the old factory, or when the adults started asking around and talking too much the Men In Black would drop by and be vaguely threatening. When that failed the Browns would come by after dark and scare the residents. Superstition suggested that they were some sort of evil spirits and that the silver flyer was a vengeful angel.
> 
> The legend of Chief Cornstalk comes from this period. There was a Chief Cornstalk, he did live there and he did not die peacefully in his sleep. However, he was not lynched, as the legend suggests, therefore he did not put a curse on the area, and there were no brown and silver demons avenging him.
> 
> With the infrared goggles the Mothmen could easily see the unusual heat signature coming from the failing eyebolt on the Silver Bridge. Why their superior officers didn't come clean, say there were top secret experiments going on, and as a side effect of those experiments it was discovered that the bridge would - not might - fail is unknown. The wireless mic phone call comes from the lack of action. Someone was concerned and moral enough to try to warn the town.
> 
> The rest is history.


1961


----------



## Marianne

NLT said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> During WW2 a bomb factory was built near Point Pleasant, WV. It fell into disuse after the war but was not decommissioned.
> 
> In the early 1960s it was brought into use again, to test gadgets intended for military use. Three of these gadgets were an exoskeleton (intended to extend a soldier's endurance and increase his running speed,) infrared goggles, and jet packs combined with parasails. There's evidence that they were testing wireless microphones and other gadgets as well.
> 
> There were two descriptions of the Mothmen - one or more men on foot wearing brown clothing with goggles, and the traditional silver single flyer.
> 
> The "browns" were testing the exoskeletons. They weren't wearing camo brown, more like the brown work pants and brown flannel shirts somewhat typical of what the locals wore. The clothes were very baggy to cover the exoskeletons. The silver flyer's jumpsuit was made of a stretchy silvery weave similar to what you see on oven mitts. His kite had a frame that extended to a sort of foot brace so his legs didn't dangle when he was airborne. He also had the goggles.
> 
> I know this because I happened to be in the area at the time, I was with my parents on a business trip. I saw them. So did most of the locals. It's hard to miss some fat guy running at 35 miles per hour and a silver guy flying over the neighborhood.
> 
> Appalachians tend to be pretty superstitious. Whenever local kids tried sneaking into the old factory, or when the adults started asking around and talking too much the Men In Black would drop by and be vaguely threatening. When that failed the Browns would come by after dark and scare the residents. Superstition suggested that they were some sort of evil spirits and that the silver flyer was a vengeful angel.
> 
> The legend of Chief Cornstalk comes from this period. There was a Chief Cornstalk, he did live there and he did not die peacefully in his sleep. However, he was not lynched, as the legend suggests, therefore he did not put a curse on the area, and there were no brown and silver demons avenging him.
> 
> With the infrared goggles the Mothmen could easily see the unusual heat signature coming from the failing eyebolt on the Silver Bridge. Why their superior officers didn't come clean, say there were top secret experiments going on, and as a side effect of those experiments it was discovered that the bridge would - not might - fail is unknown. The wireless mic phone call comes from the lack of action. Someone was concerned and moral enough to try to warn the town.
> 
> The rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 1961
Click to expand...


They are still working on that tech. Not just for super soldiers but for paraplegics .
Paraplegic Exoskeleton Maker ReWalk Files for IPO - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## Marianne

I don't know what Mothman is but I voted extraterrestrial. Could be a demon or other inter-dimensional creature.


----------



## Grandma

Marianne said:


> I don't know what Mothman is but I voted extraterrestrial. Could be a demon or other inter-dimensional creature.



Nope, US military.

GI Joe.


----------



## Darlene

Not sure but I've seen the movie The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## MeBelle

No pineapple in the poll! ;(


----------



## Abishai100

*Hobgoblin Hightower*

Nephilim is my guess...I mean, its mystically hybridized appearance certainly qualifies it for geometric philosophies.

I think the fictional American comic book super-villain the Hobgoblin (Marvel Comics), a jet-device soaring maniac who complements the other flying terrorist, the Green Goblin, and serves as a nemesis of the webbed wonder Spider-Man, cloaked in colorful orange, is the sort of nephilim-like eyebrow-raiser that suits the description of the presence of the eerie mothman.

I could find the Hobgoblin/Mothman in Boston on a Sunday evening.






The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Delta4Embassy

'A figment of Hollywood's imagination.'


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Darlene said:


> Not sure but I've seen the movie The Mothman Prophecies



Good movie.


----------



## Abishai100

*Serpents and Skyscrapers*

As a person who admires the Catholic faith, I am not opposed to ornamenting the human condition with images of transformation and mutation, as long as it is something I understand such as the *Nephilim*.

I think the Mothman is both an evolutionary deviant and somehow related to the Nephilim, though I can't understand the nature of the relationship.  Maybe the Mothman is better left as a mystery.

Growing up in America, I am naturally fascinated by fortune-hunting and luck-consciousness avatars such as the Lucky Charms breakfast cereal Leprechaun mascot.  Only in America would we market products with images/icons of serendipity/fortune enchantment.

I am curious about evolution's cryptic creatures and mythological beasts such as mermaids, Bigfoot, leprechauns, trolls (etc.), since they all motivate me to think about 'adaptation magic,' and besides, isn't adaptation the 'Da Vinci magic' of Wall Street?

Why else would the fanatical Taliban target the bureaucratic World Trade Center?  Why else would Hollywood (USA) bother making a Richard Gere film about the eerie Mothman?  Maybe the Mothman is the prophetic adaptation *man-dragon*.  I'm a fan of the Red Dragon novels/stories by American author Thomas Harris.





The Mothman Prophecies


----------



## Abishai100

*Imagery Isotopes
*

Moths resemble butterflies in visual quirkiness and hence we can posit that this hypothetical cryptic Mothman creature is either very intriguing or very bizarre.

Compare below my doodle-drawing of a fictional _Mothgirl Angel_ with a sighting of an eerie shape rumored to be the Mothman.

How is imagination related to euphoria?





*X-Files (TV Series)*


----------

